# Selenium



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm going to start taking selenium vitamin tablets to help thicken my womb lining.  Can anyone tell me if I should take the vitamins all the time or if I should stop taking them after ovulation?

Thanks

Tx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi hun .. 
if you take pregnacare thats got selenium in it, its for  from conception through pregnancy and after .
pregnacare has all the vits and mins you need  including folic acid and of course still stick to a well balanced diet as well . 

you can take selenium alone but i would take the pregnacare to make sure u get all the right amounts of vits  and mins 

your partner can take selenium to help his sperm too . 

luv kitty xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I used take selenium tabs too. As far as I know that also help impantation. Not sure when I stopped taking them though during my cycle, check with Minxy she'll know.

xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.

I've been taking the sanatagan pre-pregnancy tablets and I've noticed that they don't include selenium.  I've bought myself some selenium cos I've bulk bought my sanatagan.  Once I've finished them I think I'll swap to pregnacare.  Thanks for the tip!

Tx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi T

I have compared the doses in pregnacare and ASDA own and they have the same amounts of Zinc, Selenium etc....
The prices are the only big difference with the ASDA ones coming in at about £2.50

Hope this helps

Sam xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

That's a great help, thanks.  I love a bargain!  

Tx


----------

